# How Often Do You Say The Word 'Fuck'?



## phoenix_9 (Nov 22, 2014)

This is self-explanatory, but the reason I want to know is that I had a huge argument with my mother about it last night. It really is an indicator that we look at the world in a totally different way.

To me, it's just a word of frustration or exclamation. 'Oh, fuck that' or that 'fucking sweet!', etc...I don't use it in certain company, esp. around the school I work at. The other teachers-many-talk like sailors personally...esp my best friend there...heh. 

Anyway, she said I wasn't a lady if I let that word roll off my tongue like that...HAAA. Told her I care care less about being a lady...and many other things about her level of delusion-a 'Christian woman', all that.

Yes, so go.... and post your opinion...please. Don't have time to make the poll options...I have to go to work...I'll be able to get a level of consensus, anyway.


----------



## youngspectrum (Mar 29, 2013)

Usually I'll withhold depending on company, but sometimes I'll just pop one out as a 'conversation enhancer' regardless


----------



## ALongTime (Apr 19, 2014)

Almost never; I've said it to myself on occasion but never to anyone.

I don't find it offensive, I've just never got into the habit of it.


----------



## Lexicon Devil (Mar 14, 2014)

@phoenix_9

I dare you to tell your mom that she is the best fucking mom on the planet.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

Lately my days consist of WTF moments.


----------



## Vayne (Nov 6, 2014)

Fuck.


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

almost never, for some reason I never really got into a habit of cursing.


----------



## mikan (May 25, 2014)

Is that even a cuss word anymore? :tongue:


----------



## Wonszu (Sep 25, 2013)

Almost never - mostly I use more subtle word "kurwa" instead and even then I have to be really mad to curse (which doesn't happen often. Word "Fuck" is used only on teh internetz.


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 18, 2014)

I used to swear alot, generally, nowadays I only say "Fuck!" when I'm seriously irritated, usually by a sudden event so I don't have time to embrace the fact of inevitable disaster that is about to come


----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## TheProphetLaLa (Aug 18, 2014)

It depends. I've had periods in my life where I don't swear at all, and periods where I swear all the time. I think its safe to say I'm in one of my swear all the time phases.


----------



## Lakin (Feb 4, 2015)

It's a satisfying word. It provides just the right amount of vocal euphonic expression for when I'm pissed.


----------



## reinarae (Feb 9, 2015)

I swore once and it was to look cool
I've never really gotten into swearing


----------



## Im FiNe (Oct 17, 2013)

I use it too often, mostly to myself when angry, under my breath. Only when I become exceptionally angry will it cross my lips in the presence of others. The last time I did that was my last day of employment in September of 2013 when I used it twice. But my "too often" would be viewed as "rarely" when compared to some (for whom it may be used in every third sentence). It is disturbing that despite my rather extensive vocabulary that I would have need for using it to expel frustration, anger, and rage.

I won't use it in public writing, such as here, ever. Use of offensive language in a public arena can be construed to be a breach of the peace: it is inconsiderate of others and is generally not uplifting or useful in building anything positive. It is an act of violence.


----------



## blood roots (Oct 29, 2013)

Not often enough.


----------



## FourLeafCloafer (Aug 5, 2014)

Too fucking often.


----------



## Kynx (Feb 6, 2012)

Fuck knows


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

I only use it when I'm in a very abusive situation or when I'm reliving a very abusive situation. I try to avoid cursing so it doesn't become something I say involuntarily as a tic. I have the type of Tourette's where I would "curse" frequently if I did curse, so I just use substitute cuss words to avoid that frequent offense.


----------



## Maryanne Francis (Jun 22, 2013)

phoenix_9 said:


> This is self-explanatory, but the reason I want to know is that I had a huge argument with my mother about it last night. It really is an indicator that we look at the world in a totally different way...


I agree with you on that. Translated literally, fuck is a totally senseless and non-creative curse word.

This on the other hand...:laughing:... _fatherfucker_! Made me almost pull a stomach muscle laughing... 








Edit: Your mom should watch this, or would that be too much? Lol.


----------



## SweetSunshine7 (Jan 28, 2015)

When you have kids you learn to spell it out at your partner...."Honey this movie really F U C K I N G stinks!"


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

It's a ''chunky'' word for me. It doesn't fit in with my speech easily, it would be like the awkwardly placed end table in a room filled with perfectly arranged furniture IYKWIM. l tend to think of words being weighted somehow and try to move in one straight line.

l might say ''fucking'' more than just ''fuck''. With ''fucking'', you can describe something more easily.

Even then, it mostly happens as a speech filler that l've learned to replace with words that can be used in different settings.


----------



## I_destroyedtheuniverse (Jul 24, 2014)

I just had to choose the bottom one.


----------



## phoenix_9 (Nov 22, 2014)

Heh-I have enjoyed all the replies-Quite a different consensus on this word. Nothing wrong with that.

I think more to the point trying to infringe on somebody's right to say it and lay your belief system on someone is a real problem.

As a friend used to say..."Fuck the world. Save yourself." There are different ways to look at this statement. I take it to mean if you haven't done it for yourself...how are you going to help this world? Too many people trying to lay their values on others-alll over this world.

I really want to human race to evolve past literal and dogmatic thinking.


----------



## phoenix_9 (Nov 22, 2014)

Jeff Felis said:


> @phoenix_9
> 
> I dare you to tell your mom that she is the best fucking mom on the planet.


Eh, at this point I just want to tell to fuck off. -_-


----------



## phoenix_9 (Nov 22, 2014)

mikan said:


> Is that even a cuss word anymore? :tongue:


This is what I'm thinking...why is there so much consternation about a word? I understand the power of words...I use them for a living. It's an expression I use when I'm laughing or pissed....just like any other word of this ilk.


----------



## phoenix_9 (Nov 22, 2014)

pagan astronaut said:


> I used to swear alot, generally, nowadays I only say "Fuck!" when I'm seriously irritated, usually by a sudden event so I don't have time to embrace the fact of inevitable disaster that is about to come


Yeah, don't get me wrong..I don't use it that run of the mill. As someone said, it is quite satisfying..esp. when your car breaks down or your playing a video game...etc

*Thanks for all the fucks you've given....


----------



## phoenix_9 (Nov 22, 2014)

I_destroyedtheuniverse said:


> I just had to choose the bottom one.


lol.


----------



## Jingo (Feb 2, 2010)

I never really got into the habit of it--I very very occasionally say it when I'm very angry, but I'm uncomfortable enough with it that I refuse to say it in other more casual circumstances (like if I'm reading aloud something that uses the word, I tend to censor it to something softer for my comfort). It isn't something I particularly want to get into the habit of saying either, so I avoid it because I know once I pick it up it'll be harder to stop. 

I don't lay any moral judgement on anyone else who uses the word though, and I'm very much against people telling women they shouldn't say it because it isn't "ladylike". As if women should be held to a higher moral standard than anyone else in order to preserve the notion of daintiness.


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

reinarae said:


> I swore once and it was to look cool
> I've never really gotten into swearing



I think it actually works better than smoking 




phoenix_9 said:


> This is what I'm thinking...why is there so much consternation about a word? I understand the power of words...I use them for a living. It's an expression I use when I'm laughing or pissed....just like any other word of this ilk.



That's my issue with "swear" words as well. I find it petty bullshit for people to get so uptight and such twisted undergarments over some fucking words. As the video @SurrealSnake presented to us points out, it has a use in just about every single situation. These aren't words like "******" or "******" either, these have no direct offense related to them unless either a) used explicitly within an insult, but even then it's not the actual offender, it just enhances the statement, b) the "offended" just looks to take offense over the use of a word they themselves don't use/like. 



Fuck fuckity fuck fuck fuck, those are all the fuck's I'll give to those who actually think it's "wrong/bad" to use it.



ps. TV censorship is also total and complete bullshit, fuckin' twats. And using "the children" as the excuse is rather sad, they're all going to hear the words almost everyday anyway, why all this irrational fear/over-"protection" (it's not actually protecting them from anything)? It doesn't even take that much parenting either to just teach the damn kids when it may be "inappropriate" to use certain words; when maybe an expletive isn't necessary and may actually be a bit too strong a word for a given situation. Honestly though I don't think it's actually for the children, that's just the excuse people use for censoring shit they don't like or may be uncomfortable with...

Of course I also feel that a lot of this comes from/through religious teachings/child-rearing.




Get off your high horses....we're too cool to school


The one who gives only five fucks, three shits, and one rat's ass,
Roland787


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 18, 2014)

phoenix_9 said:


> Yeah, don't get me wrong..I don't use it that run of the mill. As someone said, it is quite satisfying..esp. when your car breaks down or your playing a video game...etc
> 
> *Thanks for all the fucks you've given....


But I find it more satisfying when I don't spread it all over the place


----------



## phoenix_9 (Nov 22, 2014)

pagan astronaut said:


> But I find it more satisfying when I don't spread it all over the place


Sure, to each his own ....but as far at least as she's concerned...'Don't Tread On Me'


----------



## phoenix_9 (Nov 22, 2014)

Roland787 said:


> I think it actually works better than smoking
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This made me smirk all the way through-Thanks for the fucks.


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

I say it at least once a day.

Wait, that's often right?


----------



## MonieJ (Nov 22, 2010)

I say it quite often


----------



## ThoughtfulThinker (May 11, 2014)

I usually only cuss when I am extremely turned on and am being naughty with my boyfriend.


----------



## Fish Launcher (Jan 14, 2013)

phoenix_9 said:


> This is self-explanatory, but the reason I want to know is that I had a huge argument with my mother about it last night. It really is an indicator that we look at the world in a totally different way.
> 
> To me, it's just a word of frustration or exclamation. 'Oh, fuck that' or that 'fucking sweet!', etc...I don't use it in certain company, esp. around the school I work at. The other teachers-many-talk like sailors personally...esp my best friend there...heh.
> 
> ...


Almost fucking never. I'd actually shove the fucking word put my fucking arse before I say it. These fucking children these, I fucking swear.


----------



## piscesfish (Nov 30, 2013)

Not quite sure how the poll options relate to the question. I rarely ever drop an f-bomb in public, but it is muttered silently quite a bit ;p


----------



## ShatteredHeart (Jul 11, 2014)

I was born and raised in South Jersey, so after years of therapy and a dedicated speech coach, I'm down to once every five to six spoken words, I'm practically cured:laughing:


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

Well, I was watching Jenna Marbles last night, so I put "Depends", but maybe ask me in a few days and "Often" would've been more fitting. :laughing:


----------



## Convex (Jan 5, 2015)

It's a simple string of letters. I never understood why that would offend anyone, unless it was directed at you as an insult.


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

piscesfish said:


> Not quite sure how the poll options relate to the question. I rarely ever drop an f-bomb in public, but it is muttered silently quite a bit ;p


Yeah, I'm picky who I use it around IRL; but i'll use it online a decent amount and i use it to myself all the time or especially when I'm driving. It used to be considered a lot worse when I was a kid; now as someone said, it's sometimes a filler word or just slipped in casually and doesn't have the same connotations some past generations viewed it in.


----------



## Trademark (Nov 13, 2014)

This word reveals how filthy your soul is.


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

Like 5 times a day, maybe? Mostly to myself. Like, 'fuuuuuuck, can't believe that guy took my parking spot'.


----------



## backdrop12 (Dec 11, 2012)

ShatteredHeart said:


> I was born and raised in South Jersey, so after years of therapy and a dedicated speech coach, I'm down to once every five to six spoken words, I'm practically cured:laughing:



for me I live in central / north jersey and we curse all the fricken time X3. So YAY FOR FUCK 8D


----------



## The_Wanderer (Jun 13, 2013)

Absolutely fucking never. Except for emphasis.


----------



## phoenix_9 (Nov 22, 2014)

piscesfish said:


> Not quite sure how the poll options relate to the question.


I thought they were all pretty direct to the fuck frequency- if you say it or not. I think you, as well as others, have figured it out.


----------



## phoenix_9 (Nov 22, 2014)

Jakenpoi said:


> This word reveals how filthy your soul is.


This filthy soul loves a good fuck.


----------



## phoenix_9 (Nov 22, 2014)

Convex said:


> It's a simple string of letters. I never understood why that would offend anyone, unless it was directed at you as an insult.


Indeed, I have not yet told her to go fuck herself...or even 'fuck you'...I think if she stays on that horse..It may be a matter of time. Things are coming to a head. -_- It's about time.

My friends at work today were telling me to 'have a great fucking day'...and slipping it in whenever they could..haha


----------



## phoenix_9 (Nov 22, 2014)

ThoughtfulThinker said:


> I usually only cuss when I am extremely turned on and being naughty with my boyfriend.


mmm..quite. Good one. 


How could one not appreciate the sheer versatility and emotional satisfaction of using this word??


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

ThoughtfulThinker said:


> I usually only cuss when I am extremely turned on and being naughty with my boyfriend.


In a way, it's almost as if that doesn't count 
You adorable minx


----------



## LostFavor (Aug 18, 2011)

Thank you for giving me an opportunity to say fuck. I love the word fuck.

The way it just rolls off the tongue.

Fuck fuck fuck. 

It's great.


----------



## General Lee Awesome (Sep 28, 2014)

normally in the form of WTF.

never said it to someone


----------



## knife (Jul 10, 2013)

I fucking say fucking it fucking every fucking other fucking word. Fuck!


----------



## Victarion (Aug 12, 2014)

Not much since I live in a non-English speaking country, but on internet or talking to other native English speaker people, yes, often. I fucking like this word.


----------



## Apolo (Aug 15, 2014)

Rarely ever. But I giggle when other people do, because 9 out of 10 times they don't know what it actually means and are using it incorrectly. 

I also laugh hysterically... Inside of course, when feminists use the word...


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

Apolo said:


> Rarely ever. But I giggle when other people do, because 9 out of 10 times they don't know what it actually means and are using it incorrectly.
> 
> I also laugh hysterically... Inside of course, when feminists use the word...


Don't think I'm following or otherwise trying to pick on you due to other threads we've been in, I am just curious as to the "correct" way to use the word "fuck"? Are aware it has multiple meanings/implications/uses, right? It has a use as just about any type of grammar...noun, verb, adjective, etc., expressed in the video posted by surrealsnake on page 2 or 3 I think.


Also, what's funny ("wrong") with feminists using it? Somehow saying "fuck" makes them not/less feminist? They should be able to use it just as much as any man without receiving any extra criticism for it....actually goes along with the whole point of feminism in the first fucking place.


----------



## Apolo (Aug 15, 2014)

Roland787 said:


> Don't think I'm following or otherwise trying to pick on you due to other threads we've been in, I am just curious as to the "correct" way to use the word "fuck"? Are aware it has multiple meanings/implications/uses, right? It has a use as just about any type of grammar...noun, verb, adjective, etc., expressed in the video posted by surrealsnake on page 2 or 3 I think.
> 
> 
> Also, what's funny ("wrong") with feminists using it? Somehow saying "fuck" makes them not/less feminist? They should be able to use it just as much as any man without receiving any extra criticism for it....actually goes along with the whole point of feminism in the first fucking place.


I find it hilarious due to it's origin. Especially when people say F me.


----------



## GoosePeelings (Nov 10, 2013)

I have never said it, not even once.


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

GoosePeelings said:


> I have never said it, not even once.












We'll wait....don't worry, we won't tell anybody:wink:


----------



## Alpha_Orionis (Jan 18, 2015)

I got my self to say "Fudge" everytime i want to say "Fuck". It makes me happier for some reason.


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

Alpha_Orionis said:


> I got my self to say "Fudge" everytime i want to say "Fuck". It makes me happier for some reason.


Curious though, do you not still hear (have thought process in mind, however brief) "fuck" in your mind when you say it? You *say* "fudge", yet your mind knows what word you're censoring, I just wonder why bother....unless of course it's just to think of fudge, for that would of course make anybody happier :kitteh:


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

It depends on what kind of movies I've been watching and songs I've been listening to lately. I'm VERY impressionable, so if I'm going through one of my Green Day phases, I'll probably say it 20+ times a day.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

phoenix_9 said:


> This is self-explanatory, but the reason I want to know is that I had a huge argument with my mother about it last night. It really is an indicator that we look at the world in a totally different way.
> 
> To me, it's just a word of frustration or exclamation. 'Oh, fuck that' or that 'fucking sweet!', etc...I don't use it in certain company, esp. around the school I work at. The other teachers-many-talk like sailors personally...esp my best friend there...heh.
> 
> ...


That's a bad word.


----------



## ThoughtfulThinker (May 11, 2014)

Fern said:


> In a way, it's almost as if that doesn't count
> You adorable minx


Exactly ^___^ I rarely cuss is what I meant by that.


----------



## Bassmasterzac (Jun 6, 2014)

Like every other fucking word


----------



## Schubertslieder (Jul 22, 2013)

I don't remember the last time I said that word.


----------



## braided pain (Jul 6, 2012)

Often enough I want to cut back. It's good for making a point when I'm pissed the fuck off, but it loses its impact if it becomes a verbal tic.


----------



## GoosePeelings (Nov 10, 2013)

Roland787 said:


> We'll wait....don't worry, we won't tell anybody:wink:


If only I was lying...


----------



## phoenix_9 (Nov 22, 2014)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> That's a bad word.











....mmmk?


----------



## phoenix_9 (Nov 22, 2014)

Roland787 said:


> ..actually goes along with the whole point of feminism in the first fucking place.


lol'd


----------



## phoenix_9 (Nov 22, 2014)

hah...I'm up at 4 looking at fuck memes...but fuck it. They can be useful.















































































OK-I'm done...for now.


----------



## phoenix_9 (Nov 22, 2014)

Also, is letting yourself read the word...is bad as saying it?










Srsly


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

In between watching episodes of Big Bang Theory at 5am because fuck sleep...


----------



## Brian1 (May 7, 2011)

Jeff Felis said:


> @_phoenix_9_
> 
> I dare you to tell your mom that she is the best fucking mom on the planet.


Not just a mom, but, a fucking mom. Que _Squeeze Box_, by the Who.


----------



## phoenix_9 (Nov 22, 2014)

hahaha^^

So all this meme and fuck got me started with pick-up line memes on a different forum...now I have them all on my 'puter. I'll make a thread b/c I had no idea...so many applications....Pick-Up Lines and Like-Minded Suggestions































....................etc...



You'd have to send this w/ a pic of your cock


----------



## Deity (Dec 26, 2014)

It depends on where I am, and who I am with.


----------



## Hei (Jul 8, 2014)

Fuck, I don't know... probably every fucking day... You?


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

There should be a poll about which variation of fuck you use most often.

Examples..

Fuuuuuuuuuuuuck - An expression of frustration when something shitty happens.

Fuck! - An expression of anger when something shitty happens.

_fucking_ - Adding emphasis. ex.. 'This is so _fucking_ great.

Fuck you!/Fuck off! - An expression of anger directed at another person.

Fucked up - Description of something that is disturbing or awful.

Ect...


----------



## Turlowe (Aug 4, 2014)

I say it frequently and well, its a great fucking word.


----------



## bigstupidgrin (Sep 26, 2014)

Sigh, one of my first graders was saying that a lot earlier this year. He's making a lot of progress (well, some). 

I don't say it all that often. Not offended by it, although in an academic sense I guess you all should learn more fucking vocabulary words .


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

It's very rare that I use the F-word IRL.
I may include the F-word in a comment if I'm fairly stressed out, it's a bad online habit that I kinda picked up from watching Youtube videos laced with profanity.


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

Actually, my favo words are: Muahahahaha, wa wa, neener neener neener and whatever but hey, I feels yah.






* *




http://personalitycafe.com/venting/469186-fuck-fremantle-international.html#post14987106


----------



## derlierina (Aug 5, 2014)

We don't speak english in my country, so I use it when I'm sure the person I am with doesn't understand english. But I also say it pretty often when I am alone or with my friends...I feel like it's not that bad if I curse in a language that is not my first.


----------



## Lord Fudgingsley (Mar 3, 2013)

I say fuck all the time. It's a really adaptable word that helps me get my points across.


----------



## Lexicon Devil (Mar 14, 2014)

Wonszu said:


> Almost never - mostly I use more subtle word "kurwa" instead and even then I have to be really mad to curse (which doesn't happen often. Word "Fuck" is used only on teh
> internetz.


----------



## Guest1234 (Jun 3, 2014)

Really fucking often, which is strange because when I speak my mother language I never use them. It's just that my subconscious doesn't treat english curses as having a hurtful effect.


----------



## TwinAnthos (Aug 11, 2014)

I use shit.


----------



## TwinAnthos (Aug 11, 2014)

A Wise Old Owl said:


> Really fucking often, which is strange because when I speak my mother language I never use them. It's just that my subconscious doesn't treat english curses as having a hurtful effect.


Same here. For the most part, I only use shit, ironically you pronounce it almost the same way in my mother tounge as in english.


----------



## Danielsan (Nov 2, 2014)

I had no idea, til my daughter came along, then I was" whoa, I have to stop that", now it's frik this, and frak that.


----------



## Wonszu (Sep 25, 2013)

Jeff Felis said:


>


That was hilarious and.... very very true x'D I am not going to lie, I hear such things daily. He forgot to mention that "kurwa" is used sometimes as a coma xD Some Poles would be confused and wouldn't talk at all without knowing "kurwa" xD


----------



## BroNerd (Nov 27, 2010)

I do it all the fucking time..


----------



## Aizceq (Dec 27, 2014)

Fuck, I have wasted my weeks quota.


----------



## phoenix_9 (Nov 22, 2014)

TwinAnthos said:


> Same here. For the most part, I only use shit, ironically you pronounce it almost the same way in my mother tounge as in english.







son of beetch...sheet

what a great movie...boom chakalaka


----------



## Flaming Bassoon (Feb 15, 2013)

I don't say it often except around guy friends (which I have few of) and when I'm really pissed off (a rare event).


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

I use it if I'm pissed off.


----------



## EternalFrost (Jan 12, 2013)

@phoenix_9

Wow you and your mom sound exactly like me and my mom with regards to the word. 

I feel as though saying the F-word when its in a passive way shouldn't be seen as some horrible thing. (Where are my fucking shoes? What the actual fuck? Ow! Fuck! ) But I totally understand if the word is being used to attack someone that it can be particularly offensive (Fuck you. Go fuck yourself. Dumb fuck. etc) 

My mother, however, has problems with its usage around her in any way. Even if were watching a movie or a TV show together, she will gasp and make surprised noises when people swear on TV. (The hypocrisy because when she watches jerry springer alone(or any show shes watching by herself), she has no problem with all the swearing) The last time i said "Fuck" around her was almost a year ago when she slammed the car door on my fingers. She obviously didn't complain about my language then xD.

Whats even weirder is that she can get really frustrated sometimes and scream profanities. Way more than I ever have around her. She apologies after but it doesn't make her any less of a hypocrite. I tried to explain to her that its alright to swear as long as its not directed at someone and I told her its an expression of strong emotions most of the time. She won't have any of it and when I try to ask her logic she just says "God doesn't like it" or something along those lines since shes religious. 

So when shes around I am just auto-pilot. The worst I say around her might be fricking or eff. When shes gone though I swear like a sailor. xD


----------



## birthmask (Oct 24, 2014)

Fuck, more often than I'd like to admit.


----------



## Unfey (Apr 8, 2013)

I swear a lot more in my head than I do out loud. I'm constantly cussing in my head, but when I say it out loud, I just sound silly. Like the words don't really sit right on my tongue. People end up looking surprised and going, "Aw, you just said a bad word! You're so cute!"


----------



## Lexicon Devil (Mar 14, 2014)

Too fucken funny !!


----------

